# [Solved] Screwed up my system- Any idea how to fix?

## dspahn

I was following the procedure for Bootsplash... got as far as re-emerging klibc and v86d and reboted after success. Now I get kernel panics at boot. I think I know the issue- One of the first things klibc does is to extract sources from a 2.6 kernel. I'm running 3.10. Is this causing the problem? I am using amd64 arch. How can I fix this?

Let me know.

Thanks!

edit: I fixed this by rebuilding the kernel without the initramfs reference to /usr/share/v86d/initramfs. No more time to waste on a cosmetic feature!Last edited by dspahn on Tue Nov 19, 2013 2:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eyoung100

Can you post a panic  :Question:    Bootsplash also requires uvesafb, is that compiled in your kernel  :Question:  Have you built an initial RAM Disk  :Question: 

----------

## dspahn

I fixed the panic by unmerging klibc and removed the /usr/share/v86d/initramfs kernel option- Probably have to put back klibc soon   :Very Happy:  .

Is there a bootsplash/fbsplash/uvesafb walkthrough that works for grub2 and kernel > 3.10 on amd64? or is it just me that doesn't work.....? In case it helps, I just want to use the boot splash and framebuffer from the current livedvd.

----------

## dspahn

Went back and found the problem- I had the Vesa VGA item enabled..... but not the Userspace VESA VGA opion right above it..... I'll try again and update the thread. Thanks for pointing out the obvious- I had missed it!

----------

## eyoung100

General Setup  :Arrow:  Initramfs source files (usr/share/v86d/initramfs)Device Drivers  :Arrow:  Connecter - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linkerGraphics Support  :Arrow:  <*> Support for Framebuffer Devices  :Arrow:  Userspace VESA VGA graphics support

```
emerge v86d sys-boot/grub:2
```

 Follow the GRUB2 Migration Guide, then add the splash parts of the command line to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/defaults/grub.  This Quickstart Guide will help you

----------

## dspahn

When I try to include the /usr/share/v86d/initramfs in the kernel, I get a kernel panic. I can't paste the panic output from here, but it appears to be an issue with the graphics settings is my guess- the last line says:

```
drm_kms_helper: Panic occurred, switching back to text console,
```

Further up on the screen, I see the following:

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "UUID=fdf37409-0d3d-4d11-8c9b-4ea19b.... (Screen cut off at the b)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available....

0800 732574584 sda driver: sd

0801 240943 sda1 893c1169-01

0802 4000184 sda2 893c1169-02

0803 585938745 sda3 893c1169-03

0804 142394679 sda4 893c1169-04

0b00 1048575 sr0 driver: sr

0810 244198584 sdb driver:sd

0811 244198552 sdb1 e3e31a00-01

Kernel Panic- Not syncing VFS: Unable to mount mount rootfs on unknown....
```

/etc/default/grub

```
# Copyright 1999-2013 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-boot/grub/files/grub.default-2,v 1.4 2013/09/21 18:10:55 floppym Exp $

#

# To populate all changes in this file you need to regenerate your

# grub configuration file afterwards:

#     'grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg'

#

# See the grub info page for documentation on possible variables and

# their associated values. 

GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="Gentoo"

GRUB_DEFAULT=0

GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0

GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true

GRUB_TIMEOUT=10

# Append parameters to the linux kernel command line

# GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

# Append parameters to the linux kernel command line for non-recovery entries

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="video=uvesafb:1366x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 console=tty1"

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)

#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# The resolution used on graphical terminal.

# Note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE.

# You can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'.

GRUB_GFXMODE=1366X768

# Path to theme spec txt file.

# The starfield is by default provided with use truetype.

# NOTE: when enabling custom theme, ensure you have required font/etc.

GRUB_THEME="/boot/grub/themes/starfield/theme.txt"

# Background image used on graphical terminal.

# Can be in various bitmap formats.

GRUB_BACKGROUND="/boot/grub/themes/starfield/starfield.png"

# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to kernel

#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true

# Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries

#GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY=true

```

/boot/grub/grub.cfg

```

#                                                                                                                          

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE                                                                                                            

#                                                                                                                                    

# It is automatically generated by grub2-mkconfig using templates                                                                        

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub                                                                                   

#                                                                                                                                         

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then

  load_env

fi

if [ "${next_entry}" ] ; then

   set default="${next_entry}"

   set next_entry=

   save_env next_entry

   set boot_once=true

else

   set default="0"

fi

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then

  menuentry_id_option="--id"

else

  menuentry_id_option=""

fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then

  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"

  save_env saved_entry

  set prev_saved_entry=

  save_env prev_saved_entry

  set boot_once=true

fi

function savedefault {

  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then

    saved_entry="${chosen}"

    save_env saved_entry

  fi

}

function load_video {

  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then

    insmod all_video

  else

    insmod efi_gop

    insmod efi_uga

    insmod ieee1275_fb

    insmod vbe

    insmod vga

    insmod video_bochs

    insmod video_cirrus

  fi

}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then

   font=unicode

else

insmod part_msdos

insmod reiserfs

set root='hd0,msdos3'

if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos3 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos3 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos3  fdf37409-0d3d-4d11-8c9b-4ea19b68683e

else

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root fdf37409-0d3d-4d11-8c9b-4ea19b68683e

fi

    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"

fi

if loadfont $font ; then

  set gfxmode=1366X768

  load_video

  insmod gfxterm

  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale

  set lang=

  insmod gettext

fi

terminal_output gfxterm

insmod part_msdos

insmod ext2

set root='hd0,msdos1'

if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  f5735fa1-8af5-40fb-875a-c8babe2a88ce

else

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root f5735fa1-8af5-40fb-875a-c8babe2a88ce

fi

insmod gfxmenu

loadfont ($root)/grub/themes/starfield/dejavu_10.pf2

loadfont ($root)/grub/themes/starfield/dejavu_12.pf2

loadfont ($root)/grub/themes/starfield/dejavu_14.pf2

loadfont ($root)/grub/themes/starfield/dejavu_16.pf2

loadfont ($root)/grub/themes/starfield/dejavu_bold_14.pf2

insmod png

set theme=($root)/grub/themes/starfield/theme.txt

export theme

if sleep --interruptible 0 ; then

  set timeout=10

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-fdf37409-0d3d-4d11-8c9b-4ea19b68683e' {

        load_video

        set gfxpayload=keep

        insmod gzio

        insmod part_msdos

        insmod ext2

        set root='hd0,msdos1'

        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  f5735fa1-8af5-40fb-875a-c8babe2a88ce

        else

          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root f5735fa1-8af5-40fb-875a-c8babe2a88ce

        fi

        echo    'Loading Linux 3.10.17-gentoo ...'

        linux   /vmlinuz-3.10.17-gentoo root=UUID=fdf37409-0d3d-4d11-8c9b-4ea19b68683e ro  video=uvesafb:1366x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 console=tty1

}

submenu 'Advanced options for Gentoo GNU/Linux' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-fdf37409-0d3d-4d11-8c9b-4ea19b68683e' {

        menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 3.10.17-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.10.17-gentoo-advanced-fdf37409-0d3d-4d11-8c9b-4ea19b68683e' {

                load_video

                set gfxpayload=keep

                insmod gzio

                insmod part_msdos

                insmod ext2

                set root='hd0,msdos1'

                if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  f5735fa1-8af5-40fb-875a-c8babe2a88ce

                else

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root f5735fa1-8af5-40fb-875a-c8babe2a88ce

                fi

                echo    'Loading Linux 3.10.17-gentoo ...'

                linux   /vmlinuz-3.10.17-gentoo root=UUID=fdf37409-0d3d-4d11-8c9b-4ea19b68683e ro  video=uvesafb:1366x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 console=tty1

        }

        menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 3.10.17-gentoo (recovery mode)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.10.17-gentoo-recovery-fdf37409-0d3d-4d11-8c9b-4ea19b68683e' {

                load_video

                set gfxpayload=keep

                insmod gzio

                insmod part_msdos

                insmod ext2

                set root='hd0,msdos1'

                if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  f5735fa1-8af5-40fb-875a-c8babe2a88ce

                else

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root f5735fa1-8af5-40fb-875a-c8babe2a88ce

                fi

                echo    'Loading Linux 3.10.17-gentoo ...'

                linux   /vmlinuz-3.10.17-gentoo root=UUID=fdf37409-0d3d-4d11-8c9b-4ea19b68683e ro single 

        }

        menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 3.10.17-gentoo.old' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.10.17-gentoo.old-advanced-fdf37409-0d3d-4d11-8c9b-4ea19b68683e' {

                load_video

                set gfxpayload=keep

                insmod gzio

                insmod part_msdos

                insmod ext2

                set root='hd0,msdos1'

                if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  f5735fa1-8af5-40fb-875a-c8babe2a88ce

                else

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root f5735fa1-8af5-40fb-875a-c8babe2a88ce

                fi

                echo    'Loading Linux 3.10.17-gentoo.old ...'

                linux   /vmlinuz-3.10.17-gentoo.old root=/dev/sda3 ro  video=uvesafb:1366x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 console=tty1

        }

        menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 3.10.17-gentoo.old (recovery mode)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.10.17-gentoo.old-recovery-fdf37409-0d3d-4d11-8c9b-4ea19b68683e' {

                load_video

                set gfxpayload=keep

                insmod gzio

                insmod part_msdos

                insmod ext2

                set root='hd0,msdos1'

                if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  f5735fa1-8af5-40fb-875a-c8babe2a88ce

                else

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root f5735fa1-8af5-40fb-875a-c8babe2a88ce

                fi

                echo    'Loading Linux 3.10.17-gentoo.old ...'

                linux   /vmlinuz-3.10.17-gentoo.old root=/dev/sda3 ro single 

        }

}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then

  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg

elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then

  source $prefix/custom.cfg;

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

```

NOTE: System currently only boots to "old".

Any ideas what I have screwed up here?

----------

## eyoung100

```
lspci
```

When using UVESAFB all kms(Kernel Mode Switching) and all other Graphics Drivers most be disabled.  Whst File System Type is your Root Partition  :Question: 

----------

## dspahn

I'm recovering from an unsuccessful experiment with jfs  :Smile: 

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 05)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 05)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 05)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 05)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 (rev 35)

03:00.0 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd MMC/SD Host Controller (rev 03)

03:00.4 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 PCIe IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 03)

0b:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5761e Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

3f:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 02)

3f:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 02)

3f:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 02)

3f:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 02)

3f:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)

3f:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)

```

----------

## dspahn

What graphics drivers do I need to disable? Don't I need them for X?

----------

## eyoung100

Yes you do, but you can't use Kernel Mode Switching

----------

